# FOUND ME SUM HOG



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

After a 3 week "dry spell" THEYRE BACK!!!..gonna set some feeders up tomorrow and hopefully get me a couple nice ones...ill post pics :rockn:


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Come to Louisiana, all the hogs you can stand!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ very true!!

Cant wait to get home and go to work on em!!!!!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

texas is the same


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> ^^ very true!!
> 
> Cant wait to get home and go to work on em!!!!!!


 Yeah I live just north of Ruston so we both know how stupid the population is. I use to check some wells in Jonesboro for Brammer Engineering and I would see hogs all the time down there.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

walker said:


> texas is the same


 Well we need to get together and do some damage!!!!


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

We have plenty of our own in Florida...


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

**** it i wanted to see some pics of some big ol' sexy women


----------



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

yeah we have plenty of pigs here...but the spot i went this morning usually doesnt have them..thats why i was surprised...the feeders are going out bright and early and hopefully sunday morning ill have 1..or 4 who knows


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

LM83 said:


> Yeah I live just north of Ruston so we both know how stupid the population is. I use to check some wells in Jonesboro for Brammer Engineering and I would see hogs all the time down there.


 COOL! WHEN I GET HOME YOU'RE WELCOME TO COME DOWN AND WE CAN GO UP TO THE LEASE AND PUT A FEW DOWN!! :saevilw: THERE ARE PLENTY!!! BUDDY OF MINE HUNTED ON ONE OF MY STANDS ON OPENING DAY BOW SEASON LAST YEAR AND SEEN 67 PIGS!!! WE ENDED UP GOING THE NEXT MORNING KILLING 3. COUPLE WEEKS PASSED BEFORE WE SEEN THEM AGAIN...BUT THEY CAUGHT 12-15 IN TRAPS LAST YEAR AROUND THE SAME AREA.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> COOL! WHEN I GET HOME YOU'RE WELCOME TO COME DOWN AND WE CAN GO UP TO THE LEASE AND PUT A FEW DOWN!! :saevilw: THERE ARE PLENTY!!! BUDDY OF MINE HUNTED ON ONE OF MY STANDS ON OPENING DAY BOW SEASON LAST YEAR AND SEEN 67 PIGS!!! WE ENDED UP GOING THE NEXT MORNING KILLING 3. COUPLE WEEKS PASSED BEFORE WE SEEN THEM AGAIN...BUT THEY CAUGHT 12-15 IN TRAPS LAST YEAR AROUND THE SAME AREA.


 Thats a ton of hogs hahaha! Heck yeah I will come down and dust some pigs! Ive caught 5 this year. Nothing special. I just hate the things with a passion. 50lbs of corn last about 5hrs at the house hahaha!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i live close to pascagoula swamp land and we have tons of hogs and my mom stays on the other side of the samp about 35 minutes from me and she walks her nieghborhood to stay in shape and one day jus b4 dark she had one that she described to b around 50 to 60lbs to get behind her and follow her 100yrds. she carries a pistol with her now lol


----------



## Johnboy (Nov 9, 2010)

Good luck, I hope you get all of 'em.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

For anyone that's curious about a really good attractant, take a 5gal bucket and fill with corn. Then take a 12pk of really stout beer and pour on corn. Let it sit for a month or so with a lid on it. May make ya gag when u pour it out but it really works. It made me throw up but the hogs LOVED it!


----------



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

LM83 said:


> For anyone that's curious about a really good attractant, take a 5gal bucket and fill with corn. Then take a 12pk of really stout beer and pour on corn. Let it sit for a month or so with a lid on it. May make ya gag when u pour it out but it really works. It made me throw up but the hogs LOVED it!



yeah i did that and added 3 packets of rasberry jello and some old fruit and vegies...they cant resist it...heres some pics


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Sure is a long haired hog......


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

BUDDY OF MINE HAS ALREADY KILLED A FEW AROUND THE HOUSE!! DAMM I AM READY FOR MID DECEMBER TO GET THE FACK OUTTA IRAQ AND GET HOME TO BUST SOME HOGS ARSES!! MY S&W M&P 15t IS READY AS ALWAYS!! 

LM83- I WILL HOLLA AT YA WHEN I GET HOME AND WE CAN DEFINITELY PUT A FEW ON THE GROUND!


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> BUDDY OF MINE HAS ALREADY KILLED A FEW AROUND THE HOUSE!! DAMM I AM READY FOR MID DECEMBER TO GET THE FACK OUTTA IRAQ AND GET HOME TO BUST SOME HOGS ARSES!! MY S&W M&P 15t IS READY AS ALWAYS!!
> 
> LM83- I WILL HOLLA AT YA WHEN I GET HOME AND WE CAN DEFINITELY PUT A FEW ON THE GROUND!


 Just holla brother!!! I got a 300 win mag thats itching to do some brain damage!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Thats alot of gun for a pig... Lol i like to take the ar and (as masher would say) *"let 'er eat!!!**"* get a couple in a lil gaggle and put holes in them suckas!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Thats alot of gun for a pig... Lol i like to take the ar and (as masher would say) *"let 'er eat!!!**"* get a couple in a lil gaggle and put holes in them suckas!!!!!!!!!1


 I like to see facial deconstruction from several yards away. I will be bringing the ol AK out of retirement too tho. Well and the .17. Lol I carry a variety for hogs


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Killed a many with my 17hmr as well....awesome gun/round


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Killed a many with my 17hmr as well....awesome gun/round


 I know it will dirt roll a rabbitt @ 100yrds lol


----------



## cshasteen (Dec 23, 2010)

I am looking for a place to hunt hogs in SE louisiana... anybody?


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Yeah here on Eglin AFB, we have a ***** ton of hogs. They get killed so much though, people dont even fool with eating them. Jackson Guard just hauls them out to the swamps and feeds the gators with all the dead hogs. I like to keep a few of the smaller ones though each year. My smoker loves it when I get a pig in it. Lol


----------

